# Fresh New Sticks



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

So My Mom And Dad Just Came Back From Vacation And Brought Me Back Some Nice Sticks. The Box Dates On These Are July 7th, 10th, &12th 2010. They Got Them Right From The Cigar Factory In Sao Miguel Azores Called Estrella Tobbacos.





































Can't Wait To Try These But Gonna Let These Babys Rest For A While.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Cool!! Never heard of any of them!! That's awesome! 

Hope they're great!


----------

